# Wallpaper Submissions



## Chris (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm going to be making a section for ss.org wallpapers - if you've got some photoshop skills, or a hot girlfriend that likes to take her shirt off, send me what you have. 

Please make 'em at least 1280x1024 if possible. cq7string -at- gmail.com.


----------



## Regor (Jun 21, 2005)

Well you've got to give me time man... I'm just getting the hang of this photoshop thing. And I still need more guitar pics from people.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2005)

Of course bro. We're not going anywhere... Unless like, Ibanez offers me a crate with say a dozen UV's in it for the domain name. Then you can all go to hell, hell I say!


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2005)

Here are two that Goliath made ages ago - sorry it took so long to get 'em posted bro. 

New section of thumbnails and whatnot will be up asap.




Click for 1280x1024 




Click for 1280x1024


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2005)

And here's the logo font (attached).


----------



## Regor (Jun 21, 2005)

On a side note, the more I play around with PS's settings, the easier it's getting to crop out these pics.

Now I know how easy it is to take an ugly chick and make her look like the girls you see in Playboy.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 21, 2005)

Regor said:


> On a side note, the more I play around with PS's settings, the easier it's getting to crop out these pics.
> 
> Now I know how easy it is to take an ugly chick and make her look like the girls you see in Playboy.


Lots of alcohol..


----------



## darren (Jun 21, 2005)

*Hint:* Learn to use the Path tool. Once you get the hang of using bézier curves, you'll have a much better time cropping stuff off backgrounds, rather than trying to use the magic wand tools. It can be a bit of a pain (i've got over 10 years of experience using Illustrator), but once you get the hang of it, it's a powerful tool.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> ...or a hot girlfriend that likes to take her shirt off, send me what you have.
> 
> Please make 'em at least 1280x1024 if possible. cq7string -at- gmail.com.



Well, if you're looking for TONS of high-quality chick wallpapers (nude and non-nude), I'll post em.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's one I did. I took a chunk of swirl off a DNA and pasted, pasted and pasted and came up with the background design and pasted the SS.Org logo on top.


----------



## Leon (Jun 21, 2005)

Chris said:


> Of course bro. We're not going anywhere... Unless like, Ibanez offers me a crate with say a dozen UV's in it for the domain name. Then you can all go to hell, hell I say!


i'd think with a crate of UV's, you could stand to sell a few for cheap


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's another one-


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2005)

My bad, I just read that you want them set to [email protected]
I sent them. You got mail.


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 27, 2005)

Hows it comming Regor?


----------



## Regor (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, dunno how much I'll get done this week. I'm receiving the 'intestive' portion of my last chemo cycle. So far I've got a KICK ASS background with the ss.org logo on it to put all the guitars over, and 2 cropped very well.

I'll try to keep working on it, but it's going to be hard to do because I'm in the hospital for quite a few hours, and PS is on my brother's computer. So I can't be on it when he gets home.

But the good news is that I've got submissions to work on cropping, and cropping them has become easier than I thought. But I still want more geetars!!


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 27, 2005)

Regor said:


> Well, dunno how much I'll get done this week. I'm receiving the 'intestive' portion of my last chemo cycle. So far I've got a KICK ASS background with the ss.org logo on it to put all the guitars over, and 2 cropped very well.
> 
> I'll try to keep working on it, but it's going to be hard to do because I'm in the hospital for quite a few hours, and PS is on my brother's computer. So I can't be on it when he gets home.
> 
> But the good news is that I've got submissions to work on cropping, and cropping them has become easier than I thought. But I still want more geetars!!


Cool.
You hear that guys? He needs more pics!


----------

